# X Fusion Velvet



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Estimados compañeros foreros, 

Alguien ha tendio la oportunidad de probar una tijera de esta de compañia, especificametne la velvet. Sera buena opcion para una tijera de 100mm ? o ir a los seguro con fox/RS. 



Saludos,


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Muy buena .. yo tube esa precisamente, muy suave y con ajuste de rebote y compresion ... la compresion cuando la pones al maximo, te queda la tijera bloqueada ... muy al estilo de FOX .. si la agarras al precio correcto (o sea baratona) es una exelente suspension.

Por cierto que el recorrrido se puede ajustar internamente desde 80 hasta 120


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Leo, yo he probado de X Fusion, la tijera Vengeance, de verdad muy buena, muy parecida a las primeras Marzocchi (made in Italy), súper suaves, aunque carecen de algún sistema sofisticado de compresión tipo SVP, terralogic, etc. 

Parece que X Fusion esta mejorando notablemente la calidad de sus productos año con año. Creo que va a darle pelea dentro de muy poco a los grandes consagrados (Fox y RS=
Hoy por hoy ya destacan sus amortos traseros.

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues si te decides por la X-Fusion te agradará saber que Dynamia asumirá el cargo de soporte, garantías y centro autorizado de servicio de dicha marca en México. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW :eekster::eekster::eekster::thumbsup:

Muchas felicidades mi estimado Tacu, por esa noticia.

Y te deseo mucha suerte en este proyecto que inicias de Dynamia.

Realmente hacia mucha falta en Mexico, algún lugar en donde si tuvieran los conocimientos y el equipo para dar mantenimiento y reparar suspensiones.

Estamos en contacto, por acá tengo varias tijeras que requieren servicio.

Saludos


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Gracias por el comentario DrF035 , quiero algo sencillo para una bici mas orientada a xc por eso creo es una buena opcion.. saludos


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Excelente noticia, eso era una de mis preocupaciones el tema de el mantenimiento..gracias


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Leomtb said:


> Gracias por el comentario DrF035 , quiero algo sencillo para una bici mas orientada a xc por eso creo es una buena opcion.. saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Leo , el hecho de que una bici esté orientada hacia el XC no quiere decir que la horquilla sea sencilla , se puede tener una bici para XC con una horquilla de altas prestaciones , según entiendo la horquilla es un complemento muy importante de la bici y de acuerdo al tipo de bici, tipo de manejo, tipo de mtb que practicas te indica la clase de horquilla que necesitas y sus características .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Si es cierto Last .. pero Mr. Leo no habla de un amortiguador. La pregunta es acerca de una horquilla Velvet de X-Fusion

Creo que nunca mencion de si la bicicleta es doble suspension o rigida


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Leo, yo he probado de X Fusion, la tijera Vengeance, de verdad muy buena, muy parecida a las primeras Marzocchi (made in Italy), súper suaves, aunque carecen de algún sistema sofisticado de compresión tipo SVP, terralogic, etc.
> 
> Parece que X Fusion esta mejorando notablemente la calidad de sus productos año con año. Creo que va a darle pelea dentro de muy poco a los grandes consagrados (Fox y RS=
> Hoy por hoy ya destacan sus amortos traseros.
> ...


1) No tiene punto poner sistemas de plataforma (SPV, Terralogic etc) en una horquilla de 160+mm de recorrido. De hecho en mi opinión no deberían de existir, ya que solo producen un recorrido áspero y poco sensible.

2) La tecnología del cartucho de la Vengance no le pide nada a una Fox y es superior a una Marzocchi o Rock Shox, al menos en el punto de vista ingenieríl. Es totalmente desarmable, ajuste de compresión de baja y alta velocidad, rebote sensible a la velocidad, todas las piezas son de metal y es de baño abierto pero sellado a la vez para evitar contaminación.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 1) No tiene punto poner sistemas de plataforma (SPV, Terralogic etc) en una horquilla de 160+mm de recorrido. De hecho en mi opinión no deberían de existir, ya que solo producen un recorrido áspero y poco sensible.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

